# Salt Dogg 4000 Electric Salter



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Up for sale is my Salt Dogg 4000 electric salter. Unit is in great shape, just do not need it anymore. Comes with 2 digital controllers, one is 4 years old and the other is brand new. I also replaced the vibrators as one did not work, it was seized up. Comes with tarp and is ready to work.

Text for more pics or any other info you need. 









Text questions - 440-228-3095.

$4500.00 obo


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Very good seller


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Very good seller


Can this (economically) be swapped to hydro?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> Can this (economically) be swapped to hydro?


Just curious why?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Because I want to add a large truck/spreader for next year, and I don't want electric. I'd prefer the speed and reliability of a hydraulically operated spreader.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> Can this (economically) be swapped to hydro?


Not easily. You'd be ahead to buy one of the ones I tagged you in yesterday.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> Because I want to add a large truck/spreader for next year, and I don't want electric. I'd prefer the speed and reliability of a hydraulically operated spreader.


Ok I would say you can find a hydraulic cheaper then electric so trying to do some conversion on a an electric just didn't seem to make sense... I have three of these and they have been great spreaders and will throw plenty of salt... He's already replaced the vibrators which is the only issues I have had. Also the stainless frames will tend to crack at welds...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay. I'll have to go back and look at it again. That one was gas. Is gas easier to convert to hydro?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ok I would say you can find a hydraulic cheaper then electric so trying to do some conversion on a an electric just didn't seem to make sense... I have three of these and they have been great spreaders and will throw plenty of salt... He's already replaced the vibrators which is the only issues I have had. Also the stainless frames will tend to crack at welds...


Do you have any of the smaller electric spreaders, like VBX's or Saltdoggs? Trying to get a comparison, because the smaller electric ones that I have (mentioned above, VBX and Saltdogg) just don't seem to get it done quick enough for a dedicated salt truck, and that's what I'm looking to do. Would you put something like this on one of your 450/550's?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Actually both a 450 and 550 they are on. I also have one on a 5500. That's what they are pretty much made for. I mean they'll paint a lot white but so will my smaller Doggs. So I guess I really am not sure what you are looking for as for speed. If you are wanting a hydraulic I would not be looking at one to convert, heck there are ones on CL's your way for cheap $2000 and under... Ask that company of yours to sell ya one they're always turning over crap....


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You know, I've thought about that. Another guy I sub there with @Sawboy has mentioned doing that, but I couldn't justify paying what they'd want for a 2.5 yard spreader truck. They've got 6.7 Ford F-550's with 2.5 yard UTG spreaders on them. I couldn't justify the cost of the 6.7 for a 2.5 yard with a UTG spreader.

What I was looking for, was a comparison from the smaller electric spreaders to the larger ones. Wondering if they'll put out more volume than the smaller ones. I guess, my goal would be to have a dedicated salt truck that can throw a crapload of salt with the driver going a little faster, so he can get to the next site relatively quickly. I've seen a JDG send me of one of his (can't remember for sure) hydro/gas spreaders throwing salt, and it was at a rate that neither of my electric spreaders will do it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

No those IH's are nice too... If your looking for something 550 range stick in the 4 yard range if you go bigger then bump up to 6 yard+. You'll obviously find a International or comparable cheaper then a nice 450/550. Or something like this is not a bad buy...
https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/d/salt-truck-with-snow-plow/6492122288.html

Sorry to hijack this thread this 4000 is a good spreader....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> You know, I've thought about that. Another guy I sub there with @Sawboy has mentioned doing that, but I couldn't justify paying what they'd want for a 2.5 yard spreader truck. They've got 6.7 Ford F-550's with 2.5 yard UTG spreaders on them. I couldn't justify the cost of the 6.7 for a 2.5 yard with a UTG spreader.
> 
> What I was looking for, was a comparison from the smaller electric spreaders to the larger ones. Wondering if they'll put out more volume than the smaller ones. I guess, my goal would be to have a dedicated salt truck that can throw a crapload of salt with the driver going a little faster, so he can get to the next site relatively quickly. I've seen a JDG send me of one of his (can't remember for sure) hydro/gas spreaders throwing salt, and it was at a rate that neither of my electric spreaders will do it.


That was one of the Saltmutt gas spreaders. And that video was with the gate only about 1/3 open and under half throttle on the engine.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, something like that is exactly what I'm looking for. I'd dump the blade for a V blade, but other than that, I like it. I'm going to start a thread about that so I can stop hijacking this gentleman's thread. Thanks a lot for your input, and I wish you luck procuts.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys, no problem! I enjoy the activity. Helps keep the thread alive! LOL I forgot to mention I also have a brand new harness for this unit. I noticed a wire looked a little raw so I didnt mess around and just replaced the whole harness. 

Make an offer if anyone is interested... I dont want to look at this all summer long...

Thanks!


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

$4250 and Ill deliver within 100 miles.... Need it gone!

Thanks,


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Someone make me an offer.... Tired of looking at it!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmmm... How tired of looking at it are you....


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

procuts0103 said:


> Someone make me an offer.... Tired of looking at it!


Half what New sells for ?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> Half what New sells for ?


Did you even look up what that number is before posting?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Did you even look up what that number is before posting?


I have never purchased one however if I am not mistaken they sell for the mid 7k. At least I am thinking they are in that range .

Actually would not mind finding one to purchase.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Did you even look up what that number is before posting?


I did look it up, they are less than I thought

http://angelos-supplies.com/saltdogg-shpe-series/shpe4000/

Nice units for what they are. Mark would not like them though, he is hydro all the way.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> I did look it up, they are less than I thought
> 
> http://angelos-supplies.com/saltdogg-shpe-series/shpe4000/
> 
> Nice units for what they are. Mark would not like them though, he is hydro all the way.


6950+tax.

I've seen this one in person. It's as close to a new one as you're gonna get.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> 6950+tax.
> 
> I've seen this one in person. It's as close to a new one as you're gonna get.


Good Deal then ?
I am just about to ready to pick one of these up or a Snow Way


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> Good Deal then ?
> I am just about to ready to pick one of these up or a Snow Way


I bet it's been washed frequently, and waxed at least once this winter.

Do you know anyone that waxes their skid steers? Procuts does...he's got more than one plow truck that's 5 years old that look showroom floor perfect.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I bet it's been washed frequently, and waxed at least once this winter.
> 
> Do you know anyone that waxes their skid steers? Procuts does...he's got more than one plow truck that's 5 years old that look showroom floor perfect.



I have not waxed mine. Washing is about as close as it gets. Nothing better than someone who takes care of their stuff !

Really leaning towards a tailgate though. Less to put up for the summer.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys sorry I have been away. Thanks Jarret for the nice words! We try to take care of our stuff for sure. 

I can do 4000 cash if anyone is interested. 

Thanks !


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Come on guys... make an offer Im tired of looking at this thing! LOL

Ill deliver within 100 miles.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

$3700???? Anyone....?


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

$3? Cash money


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

3500 cash and its yours.... Its like new.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Deliver to Canton?


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

35 - 100 dollar bills... and ill buy you and Jarret lunch!


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I owe him a lunch myself. Text me some pics jarret has my #


----------



## cheffy (Dec 15, 2009)

Is this still for sale?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll answer for him. It's sold.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'll answer for him. It's sold.


Did you get lunch out of it like he said?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Did you get lunch out of it like he said?


Heck no, now they both owe me lunch! Mahon is a cheapass though so we'd have to get like McDonald's dollar menu...


----------

